# X Factor



## XxFaexX

thought id just see who watches X Factor? if you do whos every1s fave? my fave is austin i think...or the lil bonde scottish boy cant remember his name...i always cry at X Factor how sad am i lol


----------



## Mark

i only watch the auditions for the weirdos lol then its get boring.


----------



## Cait

I'm watching it right now! My favourite is Rachel at the moment :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse

Just watched it, not sure who is my fav but rachael is quite good but I think she is a bit too mouthy she needs to hold her tongue sometimes and know when to shut up! The girl group is really tough this year dont you think?


----------



## Ruthy

Just watched it, cant wait til tomorrows results!


----------



## Cait

Angelmouse said:


> Just watched it, not sure who is my fav but rachael is quite good but I think she is a bit too mouthy she needs to hold her tongue sometimes and know when to shut up! The girl group is really tough this year dont you think?


Yep she has a bit of an attitude but I like her voice, very different. I also like the girl in that group with the black hair (not the Spanish girl, the other one) but I can't remember her name... the one who went to the first audition with a cold.


----------



## Ruthy

I think you mean Laura, Cait!

Yeah, she is good!


----------



## Charlotte

I love Liam....hello FitFit lol! :lol:


----------



## ian

Rachel is my favourite too, she is incredible.

There are quite a few good ones this year so theres a few others I really like too. Alexandra is impressive and I really like Laura, Hannah and Diana (all of them are in the girls catergory so I know one of them wont make it tonight  )

I think the girls are all significantly better than anyone else, some of the bands are ok, but the boys are terrible!


----------



## daisy

i love it but if my otherhalf can help it doesnt stay on the telly long


----------



## Ruthy

Woo, have we all seen the finalists????


----------



## Cait

Yep and my favourite and second fave both got through (wohoo)


----------



## Angelmouse

Yes I did see all the finalists, not a bad bunch I thought. But there is no one to match Leona! I dont think there ever will be.


----------



## DomLangowski

leona didnt actually win though!


----------



## Ruthy

:?!?!?! Leona did win didnt she?? :shock:


----------



## DomLangowski

leon did didnt he?


----------



## XxFaexX

he did indeed and i cried like a beep lol :shock:


----------



## Ruthy

Leon was the year after Leona i think!


----------



## Mark

Leon was 2007 winner

Leona won and was in the final with Raymond.

God i dont even watch it but i know who won


----------



## Ruthy

There we go! 2 different years lol!


----------



## Mark

Ruthy said:


> There we go! 2 different years lol!


Yeh because wasnt Leon against that Andy Abraham


----------



## Ruthy

:gwavebw


----------



## XxFaexX

ok ok


----------



## Mark

Sorry i just couldnt help myself im just too cool


----------



## Angelmouse

Glad that got sorted out


----------

